# Takeaway - shaft parallel - club head north or south



## TriggerTech (Jan 6, 2012)

An odd one chaps,

Had lessons with two separate pros, during takeaway when the shaft is parallel to the ground should the club face be facing predominately upward or downwards?

I'm asking on here as they each have their "favourite"

Cheers in advance


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 6, 2012)

My preference is for the clubface to be very slightly shut, this keeps it square to the swingplane.  

If you consider you are turning the club back while it is staying square to a hoop that is laying on the swingplane then at the halfway back position this will have the clubface pointing a little towards the ground.  The face will be on the same tilt as your spine angle.

Here is a video that shows how the clubface should be aligned halfway back and explains nicely why.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxpP3nAmw9c


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 6, 2012)

The leading edge of the club should be facing up , 90 degress to the ground. Same applies when you swing through to the same position in the follow through.


----------



## sev112 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep  - evryone keep opening that face up during the backswing, and hope you get it back to square at impact  - especially now that the new rules of golf really make face angle even more important than before


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 6, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			The leading edge of the club should be facing up , 90 degress to the ground. Same applies when you swing through to the same position in the follow through.
		
Click to expand...

So the clubface is then open to the swingplane.  Why do you suggest this, surely a square clubface is easier to return square to the ball.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 6, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			So the clubface is then open to the swingplane. Why do you suggest this, surely a square clubface is easier to return square to the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Brian, surely if you have your clubface pointing to the ground when the shaft is parallel (halfway back) you would have rolled your wrists no? So the clubhead is now closed.

If you start at address and and move the club away normally without any wrist roll and then stop when the club shaft is parallel to the ground. The leading edge of the clubhead (the bit which sits squarely behind the ball at address) should be vertical.

A lot of teachers advocate this, maybe we are not talking about the same thing or I have misunderstood (wouldnt be the first time)


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 7, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Brian, surely if you have your clubface pointing to the ground when the shaft is parallel (halfway back) you would have rolled your wrists no? So the clubhead is now closed.

If you start at address and and move the club away normally without any wrist roll and then stop when the club shaft is parallel to the ground. The leading edge of the clubhead (the bit which sits squarely behind the ball at address) should be vertical.

A lot of teachers advocate this, maybe we are not talking about the same thing or I have misunderstood (wouldnt be the first time)

Click to expand...

Did you look at the video I attached, he shows you that the leading edge needs to be in line with your spine tilt to be square.

If we stand up straight and rotate to the halfway back position the leading edge will point straight up and down. Now while in this position tilt your spine to the side so it will be in the correct forward lean.  Without doing anything with your arms and hands the clubface will now be pointing down towards the ground in it's natural on plane position.

To get into the position you suggest you have to rotate the forearms a little which is opening the clubface.

Take a look at this video, the second half explains how the clubface needs to be on the same tilt forward as your spine angle when halfway back.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCuMt7bImT4&feature=related


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 7, 2012)

I see what you mean there Brian, there's a difference in teaching methods. I could also point to teachers that say that the leading edge should be vertical at the halfway stage but this video clip contradicts that. Many ways to skin a cat as they say.

I dont think that I roll my wrists or forearms  but I know for sure that I dont do a 1-piece takeaway. Perhaps that is why the club is set a little diifferent half way back.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's Faldo.. It's a good example and by pure fluke (youtube snapshot) the clubhead is visible twice so you can see the plane it it going up on too...


----------

